# Schneller Vorfachwechsel



## Steffe (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

bislang habe ich immer die FC an die geflochtene mit einem doppelten Grinner direkt befestigt. Nun möchte ich Drop-Shot ausprobieren, aber mich nicht ausschließlich darauf verlassen. Sprich: Gut möglich, dass ich am Wasser das Vorfach wechsle. 

Meine Idee: Ich baue 2 Vorfächer (eins für DS, eins für Spinner/Wobbler etc.) und mach da jeweils am anderen Ende einen Schlaufenknoten. Dadurch kann ich einen Karabiner an die geflochtene Hauptschnur knoten und das entsprechende FC-Vorfach dann einfach einhängen.

Mein Bedenken: Habe ich dadurch Nachteile bei der Köderführung? Man sagt ja immer so wenig Zeugs wie möglich, aber ich will nicht bei einem Wechsel das Vorfach abschneiden und am Wasser anfangen den Grinner zu knoten. 

Was denkt/macht ihr? Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? 

Danke schon mal vorab!

Steffen


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Hi, gerade zum Drop-Shot angeln wäre mir das zu klobig mit einem Karabiner als Verbindung. An der Stelle lieber einen Rig Ring oder ein Ring aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich verwenden:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/vorfach0.html

Oben ans (Stahl-)Vorfach einfach einen Wirbel und gut. 

Das ganze dann einfach anknoten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Steffe (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Ich schaffe es heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, so einen Rig zu kaufen. Muss mir dann auch noch anschauen wie genau ich so etwas befestige. Danke für den Tipp!

Sollte ich dann als "Notlösung" jeweils an das FC-Vorfach einen Wirbel ranknoten? Dann kann ich bei einem Vorfachwechsel diesen Wirbel direkt an die geflochtene Knoten, muss ja dann nur 1 cm Hauptschnur abschneiden und die Hauptschnur an den Wirbel ankoten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

lass doch einfach dein normales FC Vorfach dran, also so geknotet wie jetzt auch, am Ende wirst du ja ein Karabiner haben, um Köder zu wechseln und da kannst du doch dann auch in den Karabiner dein Dropshotvorfach einhängen oder nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Hol dir einfach sowas in der Art...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spro-Fast-Lo...hash=item33889110fd:m:moAqW6o3etUEJvwUBEk9-tg

Gibts auch in sehr klein, wiegt eigentlich gar nichts und hält trotzdem mehr als man eigentlich braucht.


----------



## Steffe (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> lass doch einfach dein normales FC Vorfach dran, also so geknotet wie jetzt auch, am Ende wirst du ja ein Karabiner haben, um Köder zu wechseln und da kannst du doch dann auch in den Karabiner dein Dropshotvorfach einhängen oder nicht?|kopfkrat



Stimmt, daran habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht gedacht. Aber hat man dann noch genug Köderkontrolle bei der DS-Methode?


----------



## Steffe (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach sowas in der Art...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spro-Fast-Lo...hash=item33889110fd:m:moAqW6o3etUEJvwUBEk9-tg
> 
> Gibts auch in sehr klein, wiegt eigentlich gar nichts und hält trotzdem mehr als man eigentlich braucht.



Jo aber das bringt mir ja nur was wenn ich beim Vorfach ne Schlaufe reinknote und das dann einhänge oder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Du kannst auch 2 Schlaufen binden, also Hauptschnur und Vorfächer je eine Schlaufe, und das wie beim 8er Knoten leichter lösbar ineinander verschlaufen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



Steffe schrieb:


> Stimmt, daran habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht gedacht. Aber hat man dann noch genug Köderkontrolle bei der DS-Methode?



Warum soll da weniger Kontrolle sein, als wenn du so ein Karabiner wie bei D1985 gezeigt, direkt an die Geflochtene knotest und das das Vorfach einhängst oder eben noch dein kurzes FC dazwischen ist?


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Hmmm, vielleicht könnte es ja auch mit einem Spinshot-Haken funzen:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/VMC-Spinshot-Drop-Shot-Haken-7119SH

Wenn Du den in Deinen normalen Snap einhängst, wird Dein schon montiertes Spinnvorfach zum oberen Teil des DS-Vorfachs bis zum Haken.

Dann musst Du nur noch ein Stück Gammelmono unten an den Spinshot-Haken knoten und ein Blei dran befestigen.

Das hätte den Vorteil, dass sich die Montage nicht nochmal um ein komplettes DS-Vorfach mit Ober- und Unterteil verlängert - weil das schon montierte Spinnvorfach den oberen Teil "übernimmt".

In der Box hast Du dann nur den Spinshot-Haken mit Köder, unterem Mono-Teil und Blei.

Dann hast Du halt auch wieder ein Zusatzteil im System - aber bei einem Schnellwechsel-Konzept wird das in der einen oder anderen Form nicht anders gehen.

Alternative: Zwei Ruten mitnehmen - eine für DS, eine zum normalen Spinnen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht könnte es ja auch mit einem Spinshot-Haken funzen:
> 
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/VMC-Spinshot-Drop-Shot-Haken-7119SH
> 
> ...



Oh ha, was wilde Vorschläge.....


FC Vorfach an Geflochtene geknotet.....
Ans Ende des FC ein Karabiner fertig, mehr muss da nicht gemacht werden, da kann er seinen Spinner Blinker oder gummifisch einhängen.
Soll das DS-Vorfach dran Köder ausm Karabiner, da die Schlaufe vom DS-Vorfach rein fertig, um schnell zu wechseln brauch er mindestens ein Karabiner, das wars.|kopfkrat

Bin ja regelrecht froh das ich als Jungangler einfach durch Probieren gelernt habe und nicht durch Foren oder Angelzeitschriften oder YouTube, meine Eltern hätten sich andere Jobs suchen müssen um alle Kinkerlitzen bezahlen zu können, die man angeblich alles so braucht.


----------



## JonnyBannana (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht könnte es ja auch mit einem Spinshot-Haken funzen:
> 
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/VMC-Spinshot-Drop-Shot-Haken-7119SH




die funzen perfekt, wobei ich da auf die von decoy schwöre, microsnap, haken dran dann eben fluro in den clip und nur noch köder und blei

https://www.baitcasterproshop.de/Decoy-Hevidan-Worm-117


----------



## daci7 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du kannst auch 2 Schlaufen binden, also Hauptschnur und Vorfächer je eine Schlaufe, und das wie beim 8er Knoten leichter lösbar ineinander verschlaufen.


:m
So mach ich das auch - einfacher gehts nicht, und du hast keinen blöden Karabiner oben am Dropshot-Vorfach.


----------



## Semmelmehl (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du kannst auch 2 Schlaufen binden, also Hauptschnur und Vorfächer je eine Schlaufe, und das wie beim 8er Knoten leichter lösbar ineinander verschlaufen.



Also ich wäre auch für Einschlaufen ... lässt sich schnell öffnen und umhängen und hat keinerlei Zusatzgewicht wie irgendwelche Karabiner oder Wirbel (wobei das Einschlufen auf mit einem Wirbel funktioniert).


----------



## PAFischer (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Ich binde eine Schlaufe ins Fluorovorfach und an der Hauptschnur einen kleinen Snap an. Hatte nie Probleme damit


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich binde eine Schlaufe ins Fluorovorfach und an der Hauptschnur einen kleinen Snap an. Hatte nie Probleme damit



Und wechselst dann wie oder bindest wie das DS-Vorfach an? Oder die Köder ans FC?


----------



## PAFischer (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Ich binde meine Dropshotvorfächer vorher. Dropshotmontage aushängen, anderes vorgebundenes Fluovorfach für Spinköder einhängen fertig.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich binde meine Dropshotvorfächer vorher. Dropshotmontage aushängen, anderes vorgebundenes Fluovorfach für Spinköder einhängen fertig.



Und die Spinnköder am FC-Vorfach wechselst du dann wie?


----------



## PAFischer (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

An dem kleinen Wirbel mit Snap.
Wie bindest Du Vorfächer für KuKö?  |kopfkrat

Ich habe ein ca 1 - 1,5m langes Fluovorfach. Oben eine Schlaufe unten einen kleinen Wirbel mit Karabiner (falls auch mal Spinner dran sollen), ansonsten unten nur einen kleinen Snap.
Den Köder beeinträchtigt das nicht im geringsten.

Falls Hechtgefahr, kommt anstatt Fluo ein feines geflochtenes Stahlvorfach in ca 1m dran.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PAFischer schrieb:


> An dem kleinen Wirbel mit Snap.
> Wie bindest Du Vorfächer für KuKö? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich habe ein ca 1 - 1,5m langes Fluovorfach. Oben eine Schlaufe unten einen kleinen Wirbel mit Karabiner (falls auch mal Spinner dran sollen), ansonsten unten nur einen kleinen Snap.
> ...





PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich *binde eine Schlaufe ins Fluorovorfach und an der Hauptschnur einen kleinen Snap* an. Hatte nie Probleme damit




 Und dann also nochmal ans FC ein Snap?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Sprich Hauptschnur-Snap-FC-Snap?!


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Sprich Hauptschnur-Snap-FC-Snap?!



Ja, genau so hat ers! Macht doch jeder zweite so, oder?!

Ich machs auch entweder so oder hänge mein DS-Vorfach einfach ins angeknotete Fluoro-Vorfach ein, so wie du auch schon vorgeschlagen hast. Geht am einfachsten und am schnellsten. Also:

Hauptschnur > Fluo anknoten > Snap und bei Bedarf das DS- oder Stahlvorfach mittels Schlaufe eingehängt.

Alles einschlaufen geht zwar auch, wäre mir persönlich aber zu stressig...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ja, genau so hat ers! Macht doch jeder zweite so, oder?!
> 
> Ich machs auch entweder so oder hänge mein DS-Vorfach *einfach ins angeknotete Fluoro-Vorfach* ein, so wie du auch schon vorgeschlagen hast. Geht am einfachsten und am schnellsten. Also:
> 
> ...



Genau so, man verhindert sich doch mit dem Snap zwischen Hauptschnur und FC-Vorfach das Einkurbeln beim langen Vorfach|kopfkratalso wozu der Snap?
 FC angeknotet fertig und dann unten ein Snap ran und gut....
 Erst wird philosophiert ob ein Snap das Köderspiel beeinflusst und dann kommen Vorschläge wo zwei Snaps genutzt werden, schon sehr amüsant hier.|supergri


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Erst wird philosophiert ob ein Snap das Köderspiel beeinflusst und dann kommen Vorschläge wo zwei Snaps genutzt werden, schon sehr amüsant hier.|supergri



Am Rhein, oder anderen "köderfressenden" Gewässern snappt bei mir gar nichts mehr. Ich binde etwa 3 m Mono per Schlagschnurknoten direkt an die Geflochtene, die Mono etwas geringer in der Tragkraft, als das Geflecht. Der Köder wird dann per Grinner an die Mono gebunden. Wenn etwas reisst, dann dieser Knoten. Ist die Mono aufgebraucht, gibt es eine neue.


----------



## JonnyBannana (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

hab jetzt nicht mehr alles wirklich gelesen, aber der snap beeinflusst das köderspiel in keinster weise - man muss halt die kleinen leichten nehmen.


montageaufbau
geflochtene hauptschnur mit angebundenem FC mit nem snap größe variiert je nach gewässer und köder

falls ich mal bock habe bzw es die stelle erfordert wird in den snap anstatt köder eben fix der decoy haken eingeklinkt.

dann nur noch fc oder andere schnur die den clip am haken und den clip des ds bleies umfasst und schneller montagewechsel fertig.

bin da bisher gut mit gefahren, fängt super und ich bin wesentlich flexibler als an jedem spot erst "alles" neu binden zu müssen. gehe aber auch zu 65% mit gummis oder wobblern am wasser und nutze ds mehr an stellen wie umgefallenen bäumen etc, da fahr ich so ziemlich gut und ich spar mir das haken einknoten



aber zum thema 2 snaps nochmal kurz - die vmc haken haben teilweise 2 ösen, da kann man sich locker 1 snap sparen, wenn man den unteren teil direkt an den haken bindet, aber nochmal punkt zeitersparnis - die haken mit ds- clip unten sind ziemlich benutzerfreundlich


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Zumal auch problemlos mit einem ganz normalen Stahlvorfach verwendbar - spielt ja keine Rolle, was da dann konkret in den Snap geklinkt wird (ob nu die DS-Montage oder ein normaler Köder).


----------



## PAFischer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genau so, man verhindert sich doch mit dem Snap zwischen Hauptschnur und FC-Vorfach das Einkurbeln beim langen Vorfach|kopfkratalso wozu der Snap?
> FC angeknotet fertig und dann unten ein Snap ran und gut....
> Erst wird philosophiert ob ein Snap das Köderspiel beeinflusst und dann kommen Vorschläge wo zwei Snaps genutzt werden, schon sehr amüsant hier.|supergri



Ich konnte noch nie feststellen, dass kleine Snaps das Köderspiel nachteilig beeinflussen. Bei Verwendung von Forellenködern kommen eben Micro Snaps ans Fluo.

Warum muss ich das lange Vorfach einkurbeln? Bei einer Länge von 1/2 - 2/3 der Rute. Auswerfen kann ich auch so, beim einholen nimmt man die Rute auf dem letzten Meter eben ein Stück zur Seite und kommt so auch bis ans Ufer.

Bei einer feinen Rute bringe ich im Zweifel den Knoten ebensowenig durch den Spitzenring.

Und bei der Länge Fluo ist es vollkommen schnuppe, ob ich darüber nochmal Fluo habe an das ich die Dropshot bastle.

So kann ich schnell und einfach wechseln und brauche keine Knoten die nur umständlich zu lösen sind.

Ernste Frage: Schaltet Ihr tatsächlich angeknotetes Fluo vor ein sowieso schon ziemlich langes Fluo Dropshot Vorfach?

Dann habe ich ja - Hauptschnur - Knoten - Fluo - Knoten/Snap - Fluo Dropshot

oder. Hauptschnur - Knoten - Fluo - Knoten/Snap - Fluo - Knoten/Snap - Köder

also noch mehr Schwachstellen. Wie gesagt es geht hier um schnelle Vorfachwechsel


----------



## Stumbe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Hallo,
wenn du das Vorfach eh nicht einholst dann bereite dir doch einfach vorgefertigte Vorfächer zu. Also sowohl Dropshotvorfächer mit ner Schlaufe oben oder halt normale Stahlvorfächer und/oder Fluocarbonvorfächer mit ner Schlaufe oben. Die verpackst du dann in ner Vorfachmappe die es entweder billig zu kaufen gibt oder halt selber basteln/ alte CD- Mappe. 
An die Hauptschnur kommt einfach nur ein normaler Karabinerwirbel. 
Wenn dir das mit der Schlaufe zu unsicher ist, dann lässt du die Schlaufe weg und knotest es halt an den Karabiner der Hauptschnur.

Also vereinfacht gesagt:
Hauptschnur- Karabiner- gewünschtes Vorfach

Schlaufe ist halt für nen schnellen Wechsel sehr praktisch.

Gruß


----------



## PAFischer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

genau so mache ich es doch?


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ernste Frage: Schaltet Ihr tatsächlich angeknotetes Fluo vor ein sowieso schon ziemlich langes Fluo Dropshot Vorfach?
> 
> Dann habe ich ja - Hauptschnur - Knoten - Fluo - Knoten/Snap - Fluo Dropshot
> 
> ...



Wenn ich nur Dropshot fische, natürlich nicht! Dann wird das Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet, oder per Snap mit Hauptschnur verbunden.

Das mit dem Fluo vor dem Dropshot mache ich nur, wenn ich eigentlich mit Gummis arbeite, und zwischendurch mal schnell auf DS wechseln will. Dann kommt einfach das DS-Vorfach in den Snap wo eigentlich der Jig drinhängt. Klar ist das eine Schwachstelle mehr, aber noch nie Probleme damit gehabt!


----------



## Stumbe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



PAFischer schrieb:


> genau so mache ich es doch?


War nicht an dich gerichtet, ging an den TE.


Grüße


----------



## PAFischer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn du das Vorfach eh nicht einholst



Ah ok, dachte wegen der Passage, dass es sich auf meinen Post bezieht.


----------



## Stumbe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schneller Vorfachwechsel*

Muss zugeben mein Fehler, hatte das Ursprungsthema nicht mehr richtig in Erinnerung und hab was durcheinander gebracht.

Aber genauso wie der TE es anfangs beschrieben hat, würde ich zumindest wenn ich schnell wechseln will es auch machen.

Gruß


----------

